# Cleaning the trailer



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Just wondering how people do it. I have alum skin one and planning on cleaning it for the winter.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

I wanted to acid wash mine at a truck stop but was told NO and they told me what type of wash to do but of course, I didn't remember. But I will ask around again and find out for you.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

WickedNag said:


> I wanted to acid wash mine at a truck stop but was told NO and they told me what type of wash to do but of course, I didn't remember. But I will ask around again and find out for you.


Thanks, WN! I'd appreciate it. We don't have any special stores around (not sure Walmart can be called "special"  ). I've heard about acid wash in past, but you know I'm very unsure about it. I used just usual soap on my old steel one, thinking if I can use the horse shampoo leftover this time.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

We use this on our pontoon boat and it gets all the lake build up off and makes it look great, you might check it out. The stuff goes a long way! 

Aluminum Cleaner - Aluminum Trailer Cleaner and Aluminum Pontoon Cleaner


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks, MHFQ!

I found several cleaners on market, but they divide into "raw" and "painted". Not sure if trailer is former or latter... :shock:


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Easiest - drive it in a big car wash bay.

Seriously.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

mls said:


> Easiest - drive it in a big car wash bay.
> 
> Seriously.


But will it clean up stains and such? I was told you have to use a special cleaner for alum (anything for steel). Not sure as far as it's true (or just money-making  ).


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

kitten_Val said:


> But will it clean up stains and such? I was told you have to use a special cleaner for alum (anything for steel). Not sure as far as it's true (or just money-making  ).


If you want the acid wash treatment - take it to a place that specializes in it. They have the equipment and expertise. We've tried a couple of the at home brands and they don't seem to do much.

The car wash will allow you to squeaky clean inside and out! Just be sure you have your quarters ready!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

mls said:


> If you want the acid wash treatment - take it to a place that specializes in it. They have the equipment and expertise. We've tried a couple of the at home brands and they don't seem to do much.
> 
> The car wash will allow you to squeaky clean inside and out! Just be sure you have your quarters ready!


Thank you! Good to know as I was about to order some cleaning liquid.


----------



## nicole25 (Jun 24, 2011)

My dad has an acid wash on the market. We use it here at home on all the cars etc. It works great. It is called Zims Cymbol and Hardware cleaner (originally marketed for drum stuff) and now starting to be marketed for cars. You can find it on facebook too if you wanted to check it out. It started out as a tractor trailer cleaner for inside and out then my dad gained the rights for it when he sold his portion of truck washing company and now does different marketing things with it. I can show pictures of before and after with cars too if you wanted to see it.

Happy washing!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I'd be interested to see the pics, please.

Folks, what's the difference between different ones for painted vs shiny ones?


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

We just cleaned our trailer. It is *old*. I bet I have the oldest trailer here :lol: . It is really good shape though. We have decided to twice a year power wash mangers/walls/floors/mats, and 2 other times a year hose mats and sweep floor underneath.


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

I would think painted is the aluminum has been painted.The shinny is polished aluminum. I use purple power on the white skin and an aluminum cleaner on the rest of it...If it's all aluminum no paint you can go to truck stops that do acid washing.


----------



## nicole25 (Jun 24, 2011)

My dad is trying to dig up some old photos of the trucks he washed as we dont have any before and after of our cars just drum stuff that it was used on. He did say that as long as the trailer is aluminum that it will work great.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Folks, since the weather seems to deteriorate here (meaning will be too cold for me to wash it) I went ahead and ordered streakmaster "Wash and Polish" for painted alum trailers. Will let you know how it goes when I use it!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I have an all aluminum trailer. I was ready to drop big bucks on special cleaner to get off the black streaks. When a beautiful 70 degree day presented itself prematurely, I ended up using plain old car cleaner and a boat sponge. With a good pre-rinse, the black stuff came off easily. Trailer looks great. I'll probably take it to a self service car wash next time for more hose pressure, but I won't be spending money of custom trailer shampoo.

I also took out the matts and rinsed the floor thoroughly. When I put the matts back in, I put 2x4's under them so they don't have direct contact with the floor all winter. Figure that might help.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

MyBoyPuck said:


> I also took out the matts and rinsed the floor thoroughly. When I put the matts back in, I put 2x4's under them so they don't have direct contact with the floor all winter. Figure that might help.


Did you dry out/paint the floor with the waterproof sealer (IF you have boards there)? That's what I do every Fall. 2x4 is a good idea though - I didn't think about it. I got my streakmaster, but with rain all the time didn't have a chance to clean it.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

My floor is aluminum. Just good soap and rinse.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

mls said:


> Easiest - drive it in a big car wash bay.
> 
> Seriously.



Easier- Get the other half to do it ;D


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

The 3 horse slant trailer that is owned by the barn where I board is aluminum and Barn Manager took it and had it acid washed and it looked literally brand new. 

I take the Brenderup to the car wash!! I have hand washed it with a brush and soap bucket at the barn once...omg what a job!!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

DuffyDuck said:


> Easier- Get the other half to do it ;D


****! That's not gonna work in my case!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

In Colorado we had a tractor trailer rig with a shiny aluminum trailer. It got badly oxidized and dull. We took it to a truck stop acid wash and it looked new again. It is a bit expensive, but well worth it.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

DuffyDuck said:


> Easier- Get the other half to do it ;D


I wash his and mine!


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Streakmaster


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I take mine through the self-service car wash and blast it with the hose.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Also remove the mats and hang on divider. If having to store the trailer outside, it's best to park it on some old sheets of chipboard or plywood. These allow a good breeze to blow thro underneath. If the trailer has a wood floor, the mats help trap moisture which can lead to the frame rusting out sooner.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

While we're on the subject, does anyone use a trailer cover during the winter? Any suggestions for a BP cover?


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

mls said:


> I wash his and mine!


:rofl: mls, do you live any close to me?!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

goneriding said:


> Streakmaster


Yep, that's what I got.

I don't know, folks. The only self-washing place is quite bad. I tried it couple times on my car and I wash it myself at home WAY better than I did in that place (the only time it's handy is when it's very cold and I have to rinse off the salt, then it's good enough). Plus I'm so slow that it takes me forever to clean. I may get in trouble with people waiting in line.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

equiniphile said:


> While we're on the subject, does anyone use a trailer cover during the winter? Any suggestions for a BP cover?


I tried Beverly Bay cover. It was all ripped off first winter (wasn't sturdy enough). :-( I used it for couple winters and then had to throw it away. Last winter I got a huge tarp (that was also much cheaper than the cover) and covered the trailer with the tarp (it didn't go all way to the ground, but covered 2/3 of my (then) trailer).


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

kitten_Val said:


> I tried Beverly Bay cover. It was all ripped off first winter (wasn't sturdy enough). :-( I used it for couple winters and then had to throw it away. Last winter I got a huge tarp (that was also much cheaper than the cover) and covered the trainer with the tarp (it didn't go all way to the ground, but covered 2/3 of my (then) trailer).


 I might try the one from Dover...not too pricey (under $100 for a 10-12ft), and most of Dover's stuff is quality.


----------

